# Turkeys? Anyone? Anyone?



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I drew a southern tag for the 3rd year in a row (Gave last year's back). Looks like some good shed hunting on the way!

Anyone else?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Very cool Tree congrats.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm assuming your CC got hit? No hits on mine yet.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I have $70.00 out on my CC. That looks like a great sign for me and my dad. Southern.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

that wired the draw results are not out till jan. 26


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I got hits on my credit card from Idaho and Montana when I logged in and bought my tags on line...  Whoo Hoo! FIFTEEN YEARS IN A ROW!!! Can you believe it! What luck!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I got hit for $35. Southern unit. Maybe we can all carpool..


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

My card just got hit today......Looks like I get to beat the crowd out this year!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow that seems early. Very cool.

Where we usually hunt in the southern was more crowded last year during the early hunt. Sadly both seasons sucked. I'm trying further north this year. Good luck.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

I got hit for $35. Southern unit.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Its gonna be an OTC tag for me.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like I will be hunting in the southeastern unit. So now I just need to find the turkeys..............Hmmmmmmmm where to look? Albertsons? Just thought I would get that out of the way. I really know nothing of turkeys or their ways.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

exactly what is it that you guys are so happy about...just the fact that you think you have finally won something? Your tag allows you to hunt the exact same place I can hunt, in fact you don't even get to hunt as much country as I will with an OTC tag...you only get to hunt it for 2 weeks instead of 4...and, to top things off...you spent 10 bucks more than me for the privilege of saying...oh wow...I won??? -_O- -_O- -_O- Suckers, 

But really, on the serious side...limited entry hunting is the MAIN reason we have over crowding on our hunts...we don't need shorter, more controlled hunts, we need longer hunting times..let the hunters spread their hunting trips out over a longer period of time and the crowding will go away.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I got hits on my credit card from Idaho and Montana when I logged in and bought my tags on line...  Whoo Hoo! FIFTEEN YEARS IN A ROW!!! Can you believe it! What luck!


 :lol: I have been carrying my turkey tags for down south in my pocket for 22 years! :mrgreen:


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Im pretty stoked about the early hunt......my buddy had it last year and was by himself most everywhere he went.....I had the OTC tag and vowed to never buy another one because of all the people.......Its sad I can hunt in Idaho as a non-resident for **** near cheaper than I can in the state I pay taxes in.....oh well........


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> But really, on the serious side...limited entry hunting is the MAIN reason we have over crowding on our hunts...we don't need shorter, more controlled hunts, we need longer hunting times..let the hunters spread their hunting trips out over a longer period of time and the crowding will go away.


*And the truth shall set you free!!!*


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > But really, on the serious side...limited entry hunting is the MAIN reason we have over crowding on our hunts...we don't need shorter, more controlled hunts, we need longer hunting times..let the hunters spread their hunting trips out over a longer period of time and the crowding will go away.
> 
> 
> *And the truth shall set you free!!!*


A-FREAKING-MEN!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Saw this thread,

Checked the CC,,,,,,Yup $35 charge...

My 14 year old was the only one I put in this year, he drew.

He's hunted every year since he was 10, He's put a couple toms on the ground.. with his shot gun.

HE KNOWS the difference between the LE versus general chit...

Committed to taking his next bird with his bow last year,,,general hunt. didn't score.

What I just "WON" was, The million dollar smile  ,,from a 14 year old,,cloud nine :!:
Told him he drew the early hunt.....3 months away, and hes pulling out his bow today
to start shooting........................................................PRICELESS!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Nothing for me or anyone I know. Not surprising for someone who didn't have any points. Looks like I'll be hunting the educated birds.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Nothing for me or anyone I know. Not surprising for someone who didn't have any points. Looks like I'll be hunting the educated birds.


Don't worry, I have 3 points currently and still haven't seen the charge come through. But I always have the GS to hunt as well so not a big deal.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Heck YES!!!!! Southern tag for me! with 0 points!!!!!
WOOT WOOT!!!!!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Looking like a OTC tag for me... oh well, either way, it's another reason to get out with the Bears Butt! (Hopefully my 10 year old will get to come with us for an outing or two this year.)


----------



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

Got my Turkey Tag.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

No dice for me....OTC tag it is.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

5 points later and one previous tag turn in, I will finally be able to hunt LE Central. Better break the bow back out.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

2 out of 3 for us in the SE unit...looks like i better start some scouting


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Got my Southern Tag, or at least my cc paid for a tag. 8)


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Well results just sent to my email. 2 bonus pts and OTC for me.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha, after all that I forgot that I put idiot with a bow in on my CC. Look like it was him that drew. On the up side, I finally get to hunt OTC and kill a bird outside my office window!


----------

